# monthly meet-up



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So a few people at fragfest were asking why we don't have more meet and greets like I have with the BBQ so fellow reefers can talk shop and trade stuff.

The idea is to have a monthly or every other month meet somewhere in the GTA that would be central so people could meet up and chat. 

Let me just say we'll have a better time and cheaper time if we pick a specific location/bar to meet at. I can negotiate a discount for food and beverages if we guarantee a meeting once a month. If we keep moving around to accommodate peoples lazyness to drive then we ensure that we'll get bad service and no discounts.

What does everyone think?
What day of the week would work?
Do we just have everyone throw in a few bucks and we get a set list of food like nachos and wings? I could negotiate that into the cost also

This wouldn't be like MAST or any club really, it would just be more for people to get out and have a drink and chat about their tanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'd be up for that. I like fridays myself. 

I have a hard time getting out on the wed, thurs thing.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

this sounds like a great idea!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Any bar or restaurant would laugh at us if we tried to get in on a friday...but I could try. We're looking for more of a off night like monday or tuesday but like I said I can try friday


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Tuesday would be better.

Monday nights will get busy soon....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*meet up*

Sounds like a great idea.will be hard to satisfy wide ranges of locations
But with enough warning could work out for busy schedules
Cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

For me, a general location would be around Yorkdale (yes, I know this makes J_T happy already)

This location could be awesome due to it being close to the 401 and the subway. Although I'll have to hit a few pubs around that area to ensure proper service!!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

if its around yorkdale i think march, *fragbox would be happy about that also and we can go buy coral too!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would like to try. Sun would be a good day but others will work as well.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like a pub crawl is in order. 

Alt, Me, who else? Someone will need to test this out.... LOL

I know that the place we hit up on Wednesday after Mast is decent about us pilling in  They have on more than one occassion had to shuffle tables, and patrons to suit our group


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in, weekends work better for me since I work evenings (11pm) but whatever works for most ppl


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

There is no One day that I have off as I work shift work. That makes me a hit and miss at best. I would like to meet a few of you characters tho.

Any stores want to host a "frag party" to sell off their corals/ stock?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the idea and Ill be there no matter where it is, Friday nights would be a great day or weekends when most people are off.
I dont mind Hosting on the cave if you guys ok with that, we can BBQ for whoever comes or order food or even cook.
LET THE WATER FLOW


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam down for it as well! I prefer Tuesday, Wednesday or weekends after 7ish


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

How does sunday around 8pm work for everyone. This might be a good time and day since most people aren't doing much except getting ready for work the next day.

Also, I was thinking we could do two different locations (one east, one west) but if we did this then people in the east would never see the west and vice versa.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Just meet in the middle! NorthYork! Or Alex house....... I heard he has a comfy couch now!also Sunday at 8 would work for me!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We can have a meetup at the FragCave once I install the Arcade machine and pinball machine.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

if your doing this once a month only why not just do it in someones place. just have to limit the number. I've done this a few times before and it works great!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm good for Sunday nights and someplace central.
Add me to a headcount to see if somone's place works.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm all for having a different location every month if it means we get a tour of someone's tank! This sounds like an amazing idea and I think we'll go with that

More details to follow


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i like the idea of having it at someone's house too. i'll be more than happy to have some ppl over and we can fire up the bbq while we are at it. atleast this way people can see everyones tanks up close, talk about them, gain ideas/knowledge and who doesn't like talking about their tank? LOL


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Im in. We can have one out in my end of town too if you want. I only have one crazy dog now so its a lot easier lol. Maybe at my Dad's place to see his 250....


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*This sounds exciting...*

I would be interested, Sundays usually work, but not during baseball season!! My game is 6-8, plus... 8 is kinda late for me... haha

I like the idea of sharing up the host... My place is pretty small... daytime outside would be best... Just typing out loud!!! haha


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, so who's house will be first? I nominate either Alex or Jay as the first meeting place! Anyone else want to take a swing at it?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Ok, so who's house will be first? I nominate either Alex or Jay as the first meeting place! Anyone else want to take a swing at it?


Lets do it, doors are open I make sure my tank is clean in case you guys want to take a dive


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

How does either June 16th or June 23rd work at 8pm? We could also start around 7pm if it's easier and then stragglers could come around 8

Alex will be the first house


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Should we do put-luck?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes it will always be a pot-luck unless it's at my house...
Also, depending on the host, it will be BYOB and someone will always have to give Teemee a ride home.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

if you guys ever need a place in the west end am open to it as well!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ian, how does August sound for you to host? We could do Alex first in June, then Jay in July then you in August.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Ian, how does August sound for you to host? We could do Alex first in June, then Jay in July then you in August.


ya sure pencil me in for August! perfect just before it gets cold! if we do it early, maybe even in the weekend we might actually be able to hangout outside instead of everyone cramming in all inside the house like a sardines!!!!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm Down for July Dave, but just throwing an idea out there, 

I'm flexible on the dates, but maybe one month, perhaps sept on the long weekend when there's fireworks going on we can have the meet at my place. I'm like across the street from wonderland (ill have to check the schedual) and the last time there were fireworks (only once since we bought the house) people from all over were lined up on the streets to watch; so if people come early around 7 there will be plenty of parking before everyone packs up the street at 10.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> How does either June 16th or June 23rd work at 8pm? We could also start around 7pm if it's easier and then stragglers could come around 8


Pencil me in for either date.

I like the idea of moving it around and keeping it personal.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

So is the first one this sunday or next?
Is there a limit on how many people can come?
How will we sort out potluck?
Alex, I hope you are going to make us some delicious Colombian food!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll have to converse with Alex to see when he's available for this.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This Sunday is ok Ill talk to Dave to see what time works better..


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

After 6 hommies!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i call appetizers!
I have to go to chinatown today, so I can pick up everything I need.
Going to make thai salad rolls.
will bring everything ready to assemble - and put you guys to work 
hope this is okay?!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

teemee said:


> i call appetizers!
> I have to go to chinatown today, so I can pick up everything I need.
> Going to make thai salad rolls.
> will bring everything ready to assemble - and put you guys to work
> hope this is okay?!


Psh! I was born to assemble rice paper rolls! 
Are we doing a pot lot kinda thing or is it just hangchill?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Dave said its pot-luck, and byob.
Glad you can help me!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep Potluck of course so we don't put a strain on the host. Also BYOB if the host allows.

Alex, I'll txt you later dude but sunday works good for me around 5 or 6.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> i call appetizers!
> I have to go to chinatown today, so I can pick up everything I need.
> Going to make thai salad rolls.
> will bring everything ready to assemble - and put you guys to work
> hope this is okay?!


Margaret I can BBQ no problem I can have some sausages, corn, some arepas and yellow plantain( a bit Colombian) and maybe other things depending on how many people are going to show up but feel free to bring anything...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll bring them - it will give me something to do, so I don't go down to the frag cave and spend every penny to my name! 
more importantly, who's bringing dessert?!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like fun..but it's father's day on Sunday


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

4pm at the Fragcave. Byob and I will bring dessert


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Who is definitely planning on going?
Alex, is there a cap on how many people you can accommodate?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

if its this sunday, I won't be able to make it.  Hopefully next month!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Woahhhh I don't get off till 6!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im very sorry to announce that the meeting wont happen due to personal situation which I feel I must explain to you guys..As you know Sunday is fathers day and my wife's father past away just a few weeks ago so Sunday is kind of the wrong day for this meeting to take place.
Again Im very sorry and I will make it up to you guys lets say for next sunday if you guys are up to...Thanks and very sorry


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No worries alex, we will get together on another date that is better for you. Hopefully next month at Jay's house is still on.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Alex, please express my condolences to TJ, and to you. Today was my dad's (and mom's) birthday and he passed away a few months ago... its not easy. x


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Alex, my family's condolences to your family.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for your support,I hope we can make it next Sunday if possible


----------

